# Wie viel GB brauche ich pro monat?



## DeathscytheXXXG (2. Dezember 2016)

Yo!

Ich werd demnächst in ein anderes Studentenheim ziehen, weil diesdasananas. 
Jedenfalls krieg ich da 30GB (Upload und Download) für um lau, jede weitere 20GB löhnen mich 10€. 

Kann man den Internetverbrauch pro Tag mithilfe eines Programms ablesen? 
Wenn nicht, auf wie viel käme ich ungefähr und wie viel sollte ich dazubuchen?

Am Tag sollten schon 6 Stunden YT (vorsichtigerweise mit 1080p) drinnen sein, weil ich YT meist zuhause benutze, um Musik zu hören. 
Filesharing betreibe ich keins, ebensowenig wie Netflix. 
Ab und zu gucke ich halt ne serie (480P/720P, weil die meisten Animeseiten keine 1080p zur verfügung stellen), dann wird meist binge-watching betrieben. 
Ich spiele ausschliesslich mit kollegen Online, offline-gaming ist eher nicht so mein Bier (zumindest zurzeit), dazu kommen noch Stundenlange TS gespräche die ich währenddessen führe. 

Die 30GB würde ich alleine vorsichtigerweise für Spiele-Downloads, Programme und sonstiges Surfen aussen vor lassen. 
Dann kommen die 6 Stunden YT + Serien (kein Netflix, meist 480P/720P) + Zocken rein. 

Komm ich mit 30+40GB hin oder sollte ich stattdessen 60GB dazubuchen?


----------



## rabe08 (2. Dezember 2016)

30GB pro was?

Ansonsten: Du bist Student. 6 Stunden/Tag YT? Und zum Musik hören mit 1080p???


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (2. Dezember 2016)

rabe08 schrieb:


> 30GB pro was?
> 
> Ansonsten: Du bist Student. 6 Stunden/Tag YT? Und zum Musik hören mit 1080p???



30GB Pro Monat.

Das war eher ne hochrechnung und bezog sich auf die Semesterferien. Und sonst war es auch eine Übertreibung, um zu wissen, wie viel ich maximal brauche. 
Musik im Sinne von Musikvideos, die guck ich entweder oder lass se meist im Hintergrund laufen, find ich recht gemütlich.


----------



## Laudian (2. Dezember 2016)

Bei dem Nutzungsprofil (6 Stunden Youtube mit 1080p täglich) würde ich realistisch schon von 300-500 Gigabyte im Monat ausgehen. Und das ist noch vorsichtig geschätzt...


----------



## DKK007 (2. Dezember 2016)

Bei uns im Wohnheim, sind es 3 GB pro Tag, wobei man bis 63 GB ansparen kann. Wenn man nich mehrere  großese Spiele im Monat runterlädt, reicht das aus.

Wenn du YouTube für die Musik nutzt, kannst du ja auch auf 240p runter stellen.


----------



## Mysteria (2. Dezember 2016)

Google findet etwa 600mb pro Stunde in 1080p. Also x6h und x30 Tage = 108GB. 

Versuch das mal: Windows 10: Datenverbrauch anzeigen von Apps und Programmen – So geht’s – GIGA


----------



## Laudian (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe gerade mal probeweise ein 7 Minuten Video von Youtube heruntergeladen, in 1080p@30fps waren das 150 Megabyte. Das macht 1,2 Gigabyte pro Stunde, also schon über 200 im Monat. Dazu dann hier mal ein Spiel, da eine Serie, der ganze Kleinkram...

300 im Monat sind da denke ich realistisch. Je nachdem wieviele Spiele man runterlädt kann es aber natürlich auch wesentlich mehr sein.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Dezember 2016)

Kannst auch mal mit NetMeter Evo - Download - CHIP eine Woche oder so beobachten und dann hochrechnen


----------



## Gast20170724 (2. Dezember 2016)

Gehe einfach (zumindest in Windows 10) auf Einstellungen -> Netzwerk und Internet -> Datennutzung . Dann siehst du die Datennutzung der letzten 30 Tage. Unter Nutzungsdeteils sieht man auch welches Programm wie viel verbraucht hat.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (2. Dezember 2016)

Grade gelesen:



> Die Zimmer in der Wohnanlage verfügen über einen eigenen Telefonanschluss. Über diesen können Sie bei einem beliebigen Telefondienstleister einen DSL-Anschluss bestellen.



Sollte doch eigentlich heissen, dass ich mir dann nen eigenen Internetanschluss gönnen kann, oder?


----------



## claster17 (2. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir sind es grob 200GB im Monat.

Zum Glück gibts bei uns im Wohnheim mit 1Gbit/s (im Schnitt kommt die Hälfte an, je nach Auslastung) keine Begrenzung. Einziges Problem ist, dass die Ports für z.B. Steam oder viele andere Sachen geblockt sind, sodass nochmal monatlich die Kosten für VPN dazukommen.



DeathscytheXXXG schrieb:


> Sollte doch eigentlich heissen, dass ich mir dann nen eigenen Internetanschluss gönnen kann, oder?



Klingt zumindest so. Notfalls kannst du ja nachfragen.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (2. Dezember 2016)

claster17 schrieb:


> Klingt zumindest so. Notfalls kannst du ja nachfragen.



Hab ich schon, bin mal gespannt.

EDIT: Ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht, es sind 6 Mbit verfügbar. Jetzt hab ich bei der Telekom gesehen, dass die einen "Hybrid"-Angebot haben und ich über Funk bis zu 100mbit download und 40mbit upload haben kann. Kennt sich wer mit dem Hybrid dingsbums aus?


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Dezember 2016)

DeathscytheXXXG schrieb:


> Hab ich schon, bin mal gespannt.
> 
> EDIT: Ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht, es sind 6 Mbit verfügbar. Jetzt hab ich bei der Telekom gesehen, dass die einen "Hybrid"-Angebot haben und ich über Funk bis zu 100mbit download und 40mbit upload haben kann. Kennt sich wer mit dem Hybrid dingsbums aus?


ich hab hybrid. bei mir kommen von gebuchten 50mbit lte ca. 40 an.

aner ich wohn in nem kaff ohne grosse auslastung.

du wirst bei hybrid in der datenpriorisieeung hinter handynutzer und leute mit reinem lte festnetz vertrag gestellt.

kann dir jetzt schon sagen dass in nem studentenwohnheim und in ner grossstadt nicht viel für hybrid übrig bleiben wird.

wenn ich bei meinem kumpel 100 mbit im mobilnetz lte habe, sind an seinem lte anschluss ca. 6mbit lte verfügbar, einfach weil die handynutzer priorität haben.

für die 60€ die der hybridanschluss kostet, kannst du übrigens knapp 120gb volumen zu deinen 30gb dazubuchen.

das sind moderate 150gb pro monat.
das sollte reichen.

und im ernst: 6h youtube jeden tag ist doch wohl mega übertrieben, wenn das wirklich so wäre, dann würdest du entschieden zu wenig lernen, studieren und am die frische luft gehen


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (2. Dezember 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> ich hab hybrid. bei mir kommen von gebuchten 50mbit lte ca. 40 an.
> 
> aner ich wohn in nem kaff ohne grosse auslastung.
> 
> ...



Hrm, das ist kacke :/

Und nochmal, 6h ist der absolute extremfall, wenn ich Nachts z.B nicht pennen gehe, nichts zu tun hab und sonstiges.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, 6K Leitung zulegen oder für Datenvolumen blechen?

EDIT: Ich hab jetzt mal nachgerechnet und ich habe in den letzten tagen 158GB runtergeladen, darunter auch FIFA 17, BF1 und sonstige kleinere Spiele, also komme ich auf 158GB - ~90. Das macht ~70. 
Kann man irgendwo auf Android 4.x einsehen, wie viel GB man in den letzten 30 Tagen verballert hat?
EDIT 2: Ich habs herausgefunden. Es waren 40GB. 

Bei normaler Nutzung sind es also 70+40-30=80GB (40€) die ich blechen muss. 
Soweit ich weiß hab ich da ne 100k Leitung. 

Sind 6k erträglich oder schon mickrig wenig? Ich werd auch auf das Internet angewiesen sein, weil nunmal Studium im IT-Bereich etc pp.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde dir da tatsächlich sogar dazu raten, die 6MBit/s-Leitung zu nehmen. 
Ist zwar vielleicht nicht gerade schnell, dafür hast du unlimitiertes Datenvolumen - und der Bedarf wird zukünftig sicher nicht weniger. Und 80GB im Monat bekommt man schneller geknackt, wie man denkt...

Hybrid ist doch ein Versuch wert... Im Idealfall bekommst du extrem viel Mehrleistung, im WorstCase nur etwas - aber du bekommst sie. Und sooo viel mehr kostet Hybrid nun auch nicht.
Sieh es mal so - selbst wenn du über LTE für LTE-Verhältnisse nur recht mickrige 6MBit/s erreichst, hast du damit deine Anschlussleistung schonmal verdoppelt.

Der Hybrid M-Tarif kostet die ersten 12 Monate 19,99, danach 39,99 - der Hybrid-Router kostet halt nen 10er pro Monat extra, mit 50€ ab dem 13. Monat ist der Anschluss aber noch relativ bezahlbar, vorallem, wenn die einzige Alternative halt volumengedeckeltes Internet ist.


----------



## royaldoom3 (2. Dezember 2016)

Also für 80GB 40€ zu zahlen ist schon sehr sehr happig. Für weniger kriegst du ja wenn schon ne normale DSL Flat beim Anbieter.. 6 mbit/s sind zwar relativ wenig im vergleich zu eurer Studentenwohnheimleitung aber da haste dann keine Sorgen um das Datenvolumen. Kannst also einfach Youtube laufen lassen Tag und Nacht wie du willst ohne die Gedanken zu machen  Damit kannst ja auch alles in 1080p anschauen, lädst zwar dann länger aber ist ja egal.. Und wenn man das mal umrechnet würdest du bei der 6k Leitung im extremfall von 6h/Tag ca 12,44GB pro Tag schaffen und auf den Monat hoch gerechnet (30 Tage) 373GB schaffen. Das ja im Vergleich zu den max 80GB im Monat Studenteninet für 40€ dann schon besser, oder? 

Ist jetzt aber alles mit der 6k Leitung über normal Telefon hochgerechnet, wenn du Hybrid nimmst kannst natürlich noch mehr ziehen, weiß nur nicht wie das da dann mit Datenvolumenbegrenzungen ist wegen LTE.. Und zur Info, Zocken über LTE ist zwar möglich, kann aber mit vielen Lags verbunden sein


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Dezember 2016)

Bei Hybrid hast du keine LTE-Datenvolumenbeschränkung. 
Wie es mit dem Ping aussieht ist so eine andere Sache, wobei das LTE auch nur in Situationen mit einem hohen Bedarf an Bandbreite zugeschaltet wird und man daher beim Zocken praktisch nur die DSL-Leitung nutzen dürfte.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich hätte zwar 110GB im Monat statt 80, muss wohl n Fehler meinerseits bzgl. wie ich das geschrieben hab sein. 

Naja, ihr solltet folgendes Bedenken:
Die Uni befindet sich nicht in der Großstadt, sondern in einem Stadtteil mit 7000 Einwohnern. Die Stadt selber kommt auch nur grad so auf 100.000 Einwohner. In relativer Nähe befindet sich ein Fernsendeturm (falls das helfen sollte). 
Vormittagsüber hab ich eh Uni, abends dafür gar nicht. 

Wie sieht jetzt der Gedanke, sich Hybrid zuzulegen aus?


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. Dezember 2016)

DeathscytheXXXG schrieb:


> Ich hätte zwar 110GB im Monat statt 80, muss wohl n Fehler meinerseits bzgl. wie ich das geschrieben hab sein.
> 
> Naja, ihr solltet folgendes Bedenken:
> Die Uni befindet sich nicht in der Großstadt, sondern in einem Stadtteil mit 7000 Einwohnern. Die Stadt selber kommt auch nur grad so auf 100.000 Einwohner. In relativer Nähe befindet sich ein Fernsendeturm (falls das helfen sollte).
> ...



hols dir einfach und schau wie.gut es laeuft.

zum thema ping: der ist bei mir auch mit zufeschaltetem lte turbo bei imo.recht guten 32ms und damit.fuer gqmes ganz okay.
ohne lte komme ich mit reiner leitung auf 26ms.


----------



## PCTom (3. Dezember 2016)

6 mbit/s autsch das sind ja nicht mal 720p flüssig über Youtube und 100GB im Monat wird da auch kaum durchflutschen = 0,8Mb pro Sec. Für 1080p Youtube und etwas Gamespaß sind mindestens 16k von Nöten, ansonsten kommen schnell 56k Modem Gefühle auf .

Bei einer 6k Leitung müsste der Download 12 Stunden am Tag durchlaufen um in 30 Tagen 100,3 GB zu erreichen


----------



## royaldoom3 (3. Dezember 2016)

PCTom schrieb:


> Bei einer 6k Leitung müsste der Download 12 Stunden am Tag durchlaufen um in 30 Tagen 100,3 GB zu erreichen



Der TE schreibt das er max.  6h/Tag online reinsuchtet und wenn er dauerhaft bei YouTube oder Twitch rumsurft würde er bei ner 6000er Leitung auf ca 12,44GB pro Tag und auf den Monat hoch gerechnet (30 Tage) 373GB kommen.
Und du sagst irgendwas von 12h/Tag dauer Download um gerade mal 100GB im Monat zu schaffen, dann würde er mit gerade mal 180-200 kb/s (2k Leitung) laden. Glaub hast da falsch umgerechnet


----------



## PCTom (3. Dezember 2016)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Der TE schreibt das er max.  6h/Tag online reinsuchtet und wenn er dauerhaft bei YouTube oder Twitch rumsurft würde er bei ner 6000er Leitung auf ca 12,44GB pro Tag und auf den Monat hoch gerechnet (30 Tage) 373GB kommen.
> Und du sagst irgendwas von 12h/Tag dauer Download um gerade mal 100GB im Monat zu schaffen, dann würde er mit gerade mal 180-200 kb/s (2k Leitung) laden. Glaub hast da falsch umgerechnet



Ich hatte mich verhaspelt


----------



## magicbrownie (3. Dezember 2016)

Also ich habe ne 6K-Leitung, wenn ich sie für mich habe reicht des eigentlich aus. Wenn meine Geschwister oder Eltern noch mitziehen wirds echt zäh

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkins (3. Dezember 2016)

PCTom schrieb:


> 6 mbit/s autsch das sind ja nicht mal 720p flüssig über Youtube und 100GB im Monat wird da auch kaum durchflutschen = 0,8Mb pro Sec. Für 1080p Youtube und etwas Gamespaß sind mindestens 16k von Nöten, ansonsten kommen schnell 56k Modem Gefühle auf .
> 
> Bei einer 6k Leitung müsste der Download 12 Stunden am Tag durchlaufen um in 30 Tagen 100,3 GB zu erreichen



Ich weis ja nicht wie du das gerechnet hast, aber ich hab ne 6 mbit Leitung und kann sowohl Youtube als auch Netflix, Amazon Instant etc flüssig in 1080p streamen. Bei downloads hab ich maximal 680kb/sec, das sind so circa 2.4 GB/Stunde.
Da mein Haushalt sehr viel Netflix streamt haben wir im Monat gerne mal 500+ GB Datenvolumen.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (3. Dezember 2016)

Okay, also ich hab heut gemerkt, dass 6h/1080p Youtube viel zu hoch geschätzt sind. Ich hab heut ca. 2-3H gelernt, war 3h im Fitnessstudio und hab vielleicht jetzt 2h an der glotze gehangen (würde ich mit gaming ersetzen, was ja nur marginal an der Leitung zieht) und das an nem freien Tag. Ich denke, den rest des Tages werd ich jetzt in FIFA/CSGO verbringen, futtern und vielleicht noch die PowerPoint, die ich eig. morgen machen wollte, bearbeiten (1h)
Meine Schätzung sind, gestützt von Android und Windows, 150GB im Monat. 

Ich werd, so denke ich, mir dann einfach mal Hybrid M holen, da ich tagsüber meist Sport treibe und mein Unikram erledige, damit ich mich am Abend in ruhe entspannt meinen Hobbies widmen und nebenbei Musik in 1080p (  ) auf YT streamen kann.


----------



## PCTom (4. Dezember 2016)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht wie du das gerechnet hast, aber ich hab ne 6 mbit Leitung und kann sowohl Youtube als auch Netflix, Amazon Instant etc flüssig in 1080p streamen. Bei downloads hab ich maximal 680kb/sec, das sind so circa 2.4 GB/Stunde.
> Da mein Haushalt sehr viel Netflix streamt haben wir im Monat gerne mal 500+ GB Datenvolumen.



Wenn du FHD in brauchbarer Quali Stream schauen willst brauchst sogar minimum 22k also sind 16k schon schlecht und eine 6k Leitung reicht da niemals, da wird einfach runtergerechnet bitrate. Gute Quali 720p braucht man ja schon 5-6k.
FHD im Stream je nach Quali zwischen 5-10 GB/h bei Blue Ray noch mehr.

Theoretisch würdest du bei 0,68 MB/s bis zu 1,7 TB in 30 Tagen saugen können aber dann würde die Leitung 24/7 glühen  Volldampf. Bei normaler Nutzung 500GB im Monat bei 6-8 stunden Täglich.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Dezember 2016)

Sowohl YouTube, Netflix als auch Amazon können die Bildqualität flexibel an die zur Verfügung stehende Bandbreite anpassen. 
Ich konnte letztens abends nach nem Seminar auch mit ner 2,5MBit/s-Leitung Netflix gucken, das sah halt nur entsprechend schlecht aus. 

Ein halbwegs gut ausschauendes fünf Minuten langes YouTube-Video (welches vom Ersteller auch mit einer entsprechenden Qualität encodiert wurde und nicht wie Fake-1080p aussieht...) versenkt bei mir durchaus mal 250MB. Reine Musik-Videos mit statischen Hintergründen verbrauchen aber deutlich weniger Bandbreite, da sich hier ja praktisch nur die Audiodaten ändern.


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Dezember 2016)

PCTom schrieb:


> 6 mbit/s autsch das sind ja nicht mal 720p flüssig über Youtube und 100GB im Monat wird da auch kaum durchflutschen = 0,8Mb pro Sec. Für 1080p Youtube und etwas Gamespaß sind mindestens 16k von Nöten, ansonsten kommen schnell 56k Modem Gefühle auf .
> 
> Bei einer 6k Leitung müsste der Download 12 Stunden am Tag durchlaufen um in 30 Tagen 100,3 GB zu erreichen




6k reichen vollkommen aus für amazon prime und youtube in full hd.

und übrigens lädt man mit ner stabilen 6mbit leitung  bei 0,75MB pro Sekunde deine angenommenen 100GB in ca. 37 Stunden, also bei 12 Stunden pro Tag in ca. 3 Tagen.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Dezember 2016)

Ohne Qualitätsverlust gehen qualitativ brauchbare Videos mit FullHD-Auflösung auf YouTube und Prime mit einer 6.000er-Leitung definitiv nicht. 

Da wir die Bildqualität halt entsprechend der zur Verfügung stehenden Bandbreite angepasst - als YouTube damals die 720p- und dann später die ersten 1080p-Videos eingeführt hatte, es allerdings noch nicht entsprechende Techniken zur flexiblen Anpassung der Bildqualität an die Bandbreite gab, hatte ich noch eine 6.000er-Leitung, ich kann da aus Erfahrung sprechen. 

Das Video hat eine vergleichsweise gute Bildqualität und nicht so ein TechDemo-Video...
Cookie schiesst mit AK-47 - YouTube

(Das ist nur ein Beispielvideo und keine Werbung...)

... und hat bei mir @FullHD auf 316 Sekunden ca. 300MB versenkt. Benötigt also, um gerade so zu laufen, etwa 0,95MB/s pro Sekunde an Downloadspeed. Und da würde jeder kleinste Hintergrunddatenverkehr schon fürs Stocken sorgen.

Amazon Prime und Netflix sehen qualitativ noch eine ganze Spur besser aus...


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Dezember 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ohne Qualitätsverlust gehen qualitativ brauchbare Videos mit FullHD-Auflösung auf YouTube und Prime mit einer 6.000er-Leitung definitiv nicht.
> 
> Da wir die Bildqualität halt entsprechend der zur Verfügung stehenden Bandbreite angepasst - als YouTube damals die 720p- und dann später die ersten 1080p-Videos eingeführt hatte, es allerdings noch nicht entsprechende Techniken zur flexiblen Anpassung der Bildqualität an die Bandbreite gab, hatte ich noch eine 6.000er-Leitung, ich kann da aus Erfahrung sprechen.
> 
> ...



amazon prime nutzt in FHD von meinen verfügbaren 50+ mbit gerade mal knappe 6mbit aus.
damit zeigt es bereits die maximal mögliche qualität an die der service bei FHD bietet und braucht einfach nicht mehr, obwohl die Leitung mehr hergibt.

bei 4k material auf prime komm ich auf ca. 17mbit maximal.


amazon scheint da extrem effizient zu arbeiten.


----------



## PCTom (5. Dezember 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> 6k reichen vollkommen aus für amazon prime und youtube in full hd.
> 
> und übrigens lädt man mit ner stabilen 6mbit leitung  bei 0,75MB pro Sekunde deine angenommenen 100GB in ca. 37 Stunden, also bei 12 Stunden pro Tag in ca. 3 Tagen.



Nicht immer gleich nach den ersten Posts schreiben ich habe später schon geschrieben das ich mich vertan hatte.

Bit und Hz wird runtergerechnet und deswegen läuft FHD über 6k, das hat aber wirklich nicht viel mit FHD am Hut. Zwischen 5-10GB/h müsstes du durch die Leitung quetschen damit du wirklich FHD hast und das sind Werte die man nicht umgehen kann. 4K mit 17k schön wärs das würde Blue Ray mit 4K die kleiner wie jetzigen FHD Material sind bedeuten . Auch bei der 4k Geschichte wird runtergerechnet.


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Dezember 2016)

PCTom schrieb:


> Nicht immer gleich nach den ersten Posts schreiben ich habe später schon geschrieben das ich mich vertan hatte.
> 
> Bit und Hz wird runtergerechnet und deswegen läuft FHD über 6k, das hat aber wirklich nicht viel mit FHD am Hut. Zwischen 5-10GB/h müsstes du durch die Leitung quetschen damit du wirklich FHD hast und das sind Werte die man nicht umgehen kann. 4K mit 17k schön wärs das würde Blue Ray mit 4K die kleiner wie jetzigen FHD Material sind bedeuten . Auch bei der 4k Geschichte wird runtergerechnet.



sorry wegen dem ueberlesen des anderen postst.

zum thema runterrechnen:
natuerlich ist das komprimierte streamingmaterial genuegsamer als das einer blue ray.

das aendert aber nix daran, dass prime in 4k mit 17mbits schon auf der maximalen qualitaet laeuft die amazon zu bieten hat. das gleiche gilt fuer 6mbit und FHD.

amazon ist da eben sehr genuegsam.


----------



## Labiso (8. Dezember 2016)

Also ich habe bei mir Zuhause: "Call and Surf via Funk" von meinem "Freund" der Telekom. Da bei uns noch nichtmal Kabel liegt kann ich kein Hybrid bestelle.
Habe das größte Paket = 60Gb im Monat + 100k.. von diesen 100k kommen im allerbesten Fall 1k an was eine Frechheit ist! Wenn ich eine Runde Overwarch spiele und Meine Freundin was googelt steigt mein Ping von 60 auf ca. 280 was natürlich mega "geil" ist!
Muss mich mit 60 Gb echt zusammenreißen.. da überlegt man sich zweimal ob man sich ein spiel kauft oder etwas auf twitch schaut..

Edit: Und dafür bezahl ich auch noch 60 Euro im Monat mit Telefon


----------



## Pu244 (19. Dezember 2016)

Bevor du dir irgendetwas zulegst solltest du dich ersteinmal erkundigen ob es in dem Uninetzwerk einen Proxy gibt, der nicht auf den Traffic angerechnet wird. Bei uns in Darmstadt ist dies der Fall und da kann man quasi alles durchschleusen, selbst Steam lädt darüber. Dann gäbe es eventuell noch die Möglichkeit einen Freifukknoten ins Uninetzwerk zu hängen, sodass er auch keinen Traffic zieht (mache ich gerade), man muß sich halt mit 25 Mbits für alle zufriedengeben. Einfach mal bei der örtlichen Freifunkinitiative erkundigen.



DeathscytheXXXG schrieb:


> Die Uni befindet sich nicht in der Großstadt, sondern in einem Stadtteil mit 7000 Einwohnern. Die Stadt selber kommt auch nur grad so auf 100.000 Einwohner. In relativer Nähe befindet sich ein Fernsendeturm (falls das helfen sollte).



Glaubst du im Ernst ich löse dieses Rätsel?

Wenn ich dir helfen soll, dann rück einfach den Namen der Stadt raus, damit man weiß woran man ist, sonst ist mir meine Zeit einfach zu schade um sie an so einen Nonsens zu verplempern.


----------

